# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Bình Phước tự túc?

## Alyaj

Mình cùng với gia đình muốn đi Bình Phước. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Bình Phước tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Vẻ thơ mộng của trảng cỏ Bù Lạch, cái bao la của vườn quốc gia Bù Mập, những tiếng chày giã gạo nhịp nhàng... là những nét duyên khó cưỡng khi bạn đến Bình Phước.*

*Di chuyển*

_Bằng phương tiện công cộng_ 

Có thể bắt xe đi Bình Phước tại bến xe mỗi tỉnh. Nên tìm hiểu về thời gian xuất bến, giá vé, địa điểm, những địa danh lân cận bến xe trước khi đến. Khi đến thì thuê xe ôm đến các địa danh

Riêng Sài Gòn, có thể mua vé ở bến xe miền Đông. Giá vé dao động từ 100.000 – 250.000 đồng, tùy điểm đến và chất lượng xe.

_Bằng phương tiện cá nhân (xe con hay xe máy)_

Từ Sài Gòn, có hai hướng đi Bình Phước, một là từ cầu Bình Triệu, theo QL 13, hai là hướng cầu Sài Gòn ra xa lộ Hà Nội. Dự trù thời gian di chuyển khoảng 2 tiếng (110km).

Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng phương tiện cá nhân nên mang theo đầy đủ giấy tờ xe, tuân theo quy định an toàn giao thông đường bộ.

*Đến vào mùa nào?*

Vào mùa nắng di chuyển thuận tiện, ít vắt, ít muỗi… hơn song quang cảnh không đẹp hay hùng vĩ vào mùa mưa. Hình ảnh này có thể nhận thấy rõ nhất ở màn nước ở các ngọn thác, bức tranh bao la của trảng cỏ hay lượng thú rừng trong vườn quốc gia.

*Khách sạn, nhà nghỉ*

Giá khách sạn, nhà nghỉ ở Bình Phước dao động từ 100.000 – 500.000 đồng người. Bạn có thể tham khảo danh sách sau: Thiên Thanh, Vân Anh, Thanh Sang, Trúc Nga...

Có điều là hầu hết các nhà nghỉ, khách sạn đều khá xa các địa điểm tham quan nên gợi ý tốt nhất vẫn mang lều theo để cắm trại để vừa tiết kiệm, vừa thuận tiện. Riêng VQG Bù Gia Mập có cho thuê lán.

*Đặc sản Bình Phước*

Vị thơm ngon của bánh hạt điều, béo béo, giòn tan của ve sầu sữa hay vị ngon lạ của các món ăn được chế biến từ thịt heo thả rông của sóc Bom Bo là những món ngon bạn không nên bỏ qua tại đây.

Ngoài ra, tùy thời điểm đến, độ may mắn hay lòng hiếu khách của chủ nhà, bạn còn có cơ hội thưởng thức đặc sản núi rừng gồm cá suối, đọt mây, lá nhíp…

*Các điểm tham quan*

Đến Bình Phước bằng ô tô thong thả hơn song do đặc điểm về địa hình, xe máy lại là trợ thủ đắc lực để bạn khám phá nơi đây.

Đến Bình Phước không thể bỏ qua VQG Bù Gia Mập, nơi có hệ thống động thực vật phong phú, quý hiếm và bức tranh rừng hoang sơ, hùng vĩ. Có điều, muốn khám phá VQG, bạn cần bỏ túi các lưu ý sau: nên liên lạc trước để BQL sắp xếp hướng dẫn viên hay thuê xe máy giúp (trường hợp bạn đến bằng ô tô, hay xe khách). Có hai tour để bạn chọn khám phá VQG là một vòng quanh vành đai (dài 142km) hoặc tắm suối, tắm thác, qua đêm trong rừng. Về thực phẩm, có thể mang theo lương thực hay dùng bữa ở căn tin, song nếu ở lại lán, buộc phải mang theo thức ăn.

Giá một số dịch vụ: Giá vé tham quan: 70.000đồng/khách. Hướng dẫn viên tham quan rừng: 200.000đồng/ngày. Giá phòng nghỉ: 200.000đồng/phòng/đêm. Giá đặt ăn uống tại căn tin: 25.000đồng/suất.

Bên cạnh khám phá VQG Bù Gia Mập, bạn có thể khám phá hệ sinh thái rừng nhiệt đới ẩm thấp lớn nhất Việt Nam của Vườn quốc gia Cát Tiên, mạo hiểm trên cáp treo Bà Rá, thu vào tầm mắt vùng đất Bình Long hiền hòa, chinh phục hệ thống hang động kỳ thú và các suối nước thơ mộng.

Hoặc bạn có thể ghé hồ Suối Cam (thị xã Đồng Xoài), hồ Thác Mơ (huyện Phước Long), hồ Sóc Xiêm và hồ Suối Lam (huyện Đồng Phú) nằm dài trên cỏ, du thuyền trên hồ, thưởng thức các món ngon, hay thả mình trong cảm giác bao la ở trảng cỏ Bù Lạch hay chiêm ngưỡng bức tranh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp tại các thác nước hoang sơ, leo lên đồi Bằng Lăng ngắm thị trấn thác Mơ xinh đẹp nép mình dưới những rặng cây xanh. Ngắm hồ thác Mơ như dải lụa uốn quanh các khu vườn cao su, vườn cà phê rồi trải dài đến vô tận...

Những du khách yêu thích lịch sử, có thể khám phá những địa danh như sóc Bom Bo, Khu căn cứ Tà Thiết, Nhà giao tế Lộc Ninh, mộ 3.000 người, bia chiến thắng chốt chặn Tàu Ô - Xóm Ruộng (Bình Long)...

*Mang gì khi đến Bình Phước?*

- Quần áo gọn gàng, dép, sandal hay giày để dễ di chuyển.
- Mang theo áo mưa, kem chống muỗi, kem chống hay thuốc xức côn trùng.
- Mang theo lều để cắm trại và quần áo để thay đề phòng mưa ướt.
- Nếu đến các vùng sâu, nên mang theo tiền mặt vì khó tìm ra một máy ATM.
- Nếu tham quan vành đai VQG Bù Gia Mập nên mang theo một can xăng nhỏ phòng trường hợp xe hết xăng giữa đường.
- Phải có ý thức bảo vệ rừng, giữ gìn vệ sinh môi trường.
- Cấm chụp hình tại các khu vực gần đồn biên phòng.

*Những cung dường du lịch thường gặp:*

Sài Sòn - Bình Dương - Bình Phước - Tây  Ninh
Sài Gòn - Bình Phước - Đồng Nai
Sài Gòn - Bình Phước - Lâm Đồng


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Bình Phước click vào *du lịch Bình Phước* - *du lich Binh Phuoc*

----------


## yeudulich123

các điểm du lịch ở bình phước:

khu du lịch Sóc Xiêm
Vị trí: Khu du lịch Sóc Xiêm thuộc xã An Phú, huyện Bình Long, tỉnh Bình Phước, cách Tp. Hồ Chí Minh chừng 120km.
Đặc điểm: Nơi đây rất thích hợp cho loại hình du lịch săn bắt và câu cá  trên hồ nước trong xanh, thơ mộng với những thác nước ở giữa vùng rừng  đồi cao nguyên.

khu du lịch Suối Lam
Vị trí: Khu du lịch Suối Lam thuộc xã Thuận Lợi, huyện Đồng Phú, tỉnh Bình Phước, Tx.Ðồng Xoài (tỉnh lỵ Bình Phước) khoảng 10km.
Đặc điểm: Nơi đây có một hồ khá rộng, quanh năm nước trong xanh, in bóng những hàng cây cao su tươi tốt xung quanh.
											 					 				 				 					Bên  hồ là các công trình phục vụ cho du khách, nổi bật là nhà hàng nổi với  nhiều món ăn đặc sản của vùng rừng núi Bình Phước. Du khách có thể bơi  thuyền, tắm dưới hồ, hoặc cắm trại trong những rừng cây ven hồ

núi Bà Rá
Vị trí: Núi Bà Rá thuộc thị trấn Thác Mơ, huyện Phước Long, tỉnh Bình Phước, cách Tp. Hồ Chí Minh 180km. 
Đặc điểm: Núi Bà Rá cao 723m, là một địa danh gắn liền với cuộc kháng  chiến anh dũng của đồng bào Phước Long. Nơi đây đã xây dựng một nhà bia  rất trang trọng để tưởng niệm các chiến sĩ đã hy sinh trong khu vực Bà  Rá.

trảng cỏ Bù Lạch
cách trung tâm huyện Bù Đăng, tỉnh Bình Phước hơn 20 km  thuộc xã Đồng Nai, với diện tích gần 500 ha. Tuy nhiên, khung cảnh thiên  nhiên hoang sơ nơi đây lại là điều thu hút các du khách.
nằm lọt thỏm giữa bao la núi rừng với thác, suối, đèo. Cỏ xanh mướt pha  lẫn với màu tím hoa sim tạo thành một bức tranh quyến rũ, ở giữa là  một hồ nước trong vắt. 
Sau  khi đi dạo một vòng quanh hồ, bạn sẽ được ghé vào căn nhà Rông duy  nhất ở đây chuyên cung cấp thức ăn, nước uống cho người đến thăm trảng.  Tại đây, bạn có thể thưởng thức món gà rừng hấp dẫn, cá lóc nướng thơm  lừng… Sau những giờ lang thang trên cỏ, bạn có thể đến gần bìa rừng để  thưởng thức những trái sim rừng tim tím, khiến bạn thích thú với vị chua  chua, ngọt ngọt rất lạ. Vượt qua những bụi sim là đường mòn vào rừng  với thảm động thực vật phong phú và nhiều loại phong lan. Tuy nhiên,  hiện nơi đây chưa có các dịch vụ du lịch nên phải cân nhắc thật kỹ trước  khi khám phá rừng vì lý do an toàn.

Thác  Dakmai: Thuộc huyện Phước long, là một trong những Thác nước đẹp nằm  trên dòng chảy của Sông Bé. Để đến được ngọn thác này du khách phải vượt  qua những đoạn đường đồi dốc cao, nhưng khi ai đã đặt chân đến đây sẽ  không quên được sức cuốn hút của vẽ đẹp thiên nhiên hùng vĩ nơi này.

Rừng  nguyên sinh Tây Cát Tiên: Nằm trên địa phận tỉnh Bù Đăng và Đồng Phú,  tỉnh Bình Phước, Tây Cát Tiên , thuộc quần thể khu dự trữ sinh quyển Vườn quốc gia Cát  Tiên được công nhận năm 1998. Đây là nơi bảo tồn hệ sinh thái rừng nhiệt  đới lớn nhất Viêt Nam. Vườn quôc gia có cảnh đẹp, phong phu về động  thực vật, nơi nổi tiếng về hệda dạng các loài chim, trong rưng có nhiều  loài thú quý hiếm như: tê giác, bò rừng, bò bonten, ngan cánh, trắng, gà  so cổ hung …

các khách sạn:
bình long: thị trấn lộc an
mỹ lệ, hoàng yến: thị trấn thác mơ
ngọc trâm, thiên thanh, anh thơ, bích nga, hiền lương, hoàng tuấn: ở đồng xoài
vân anh: quốc lộ 14, bình long

đặc sản: bánh hạt điều, ve sầu sữa chiên giòn


mọi thông tin cần tư vấn & đặt phòng giá rẻ, bạn vui lòng liên hệ: 0909.581.762 Yến Linh
Chat: fiditour.touronline14
Email: yenlinh@fiditour.com

----------


## hangnt

_Bình Phước, mảnh đất của những cánh rừng cao su bạt ngàn. Nơi đã đi vào lịch sử đấu tranh của dân tộc với tiếng chày giã gạo trên Sóc Bom Bo. Hơn 40 năm đã đi qua, bom đạn chiến tranh đã bị đẩy lùi, Bình Phước của ngày hôm nay sở hữu trong mình những cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, hùng vĩ cùng nhiều di tích lịch sử, văn hoá có giá trị. Mảnh đất ấy là quê hương của những con người hiền hậu, mến khách, là nơi lưu giữ những nét đẹp văn hoá độc đáo, đa dạng. Tất cả những thế mạnh về lịch sử, văn hoá, tự nhiên và con người đã tạo nên cho Bình Phước một nét đẹp kỳ lạ và biến nơi này thành địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn nhất của miền Đông Nam Bộ._


*1. Những địa điểm tham quan, du lịch* 

Cách thị xã Đồng Xoài 10km, khu du lịch suối Lam hiền hòa luôn sẵn sàng chào dón du khách ghé thăm. Nơi đây có một hồ nước rộng, quanh năm trong xanh in bóng những hàng cây cao su chạy thẳng tắp đến chân trời. Quanh hồ có nhiều cây xanh quanh năm rợp bóng mát, in bóng những hàng cao su thẳng tắp. Đến với Suối Lam, bạn có thể chèo thuyền lênh đênh trên mặt hồ, cảm nhận sự trong lành của thiên nhiên với những âm thanh kỳ ảo vốn có của xứ núi rừng và nhiều món ăn đặc sản của núi rừng Bình Phước.


Núi Bà Rá thuộc thị trấn Thác Mơ, thị xã Phước Long, là một địa danh gắn liền với cuộc kháng chiến anh dũng của đồng bào Phước Long. Giữa một vùng đồi thấp nhô lên một ngọn núi cao, cây cối xanh tươi, rậm rạp, tạo cho núi Bà Rá một vẻ hùng vĩ. Đứng trên lưng chừng núi có thể nhìn thấy cả một khu vực rộng lớn, bao gồm thị trấn Thác Mơ xinh đẹp. Dưới chân núi, bên cạnh thị trấn Thác Mơ là di tích của nhà tù Bà Rá, nơi giam cầm nhiều chiến sĩ cách mạng, những người yêu nước đấu tranh vì sự nghiệp giành độc lập cho dân tộc Việt Nam.

Nằm bên dưới núi Bà Rá, bên cạnh lòng hồ Thác Mơ, khu du lịch Sóc Xiêm là nơi rất thích hợp cho loại hình du lịch săn bắt và câu cá trên hồ nước trong xanh, thơ mộng với những thác nước ở giữa vùng rừng đồi cao nguyên. Bạn có thể tham dự các cuộc tham quan, tìm hiểu văn hoá, phong tục tập quán của người Xtiêng và nhiều di tích lịch sử trong cuộc kháng chiến chống Mỹ cứu nước.
Xem thêm: Kinh nghiệm du lich bụi Nghệ An

Trảng cỏ Bù Lạch được bao bọc bởi cả một khu rừng nguyên sinh và một lòng hồ rộng ở giữa. Màu xanh ngút ngàn của cỏ, rừng, hồ nước cùng với không khí trong lành, tạo nên nét đặc trưng cho nơi đây. Từ trung tâm huyện Bù Đăng, bạn vào đến trảng cỏ là cả một đoạn đường chông gai nhưng không kém phần ngoạn mục với vách núi cao, vực sâu và những đoạn dốc thẳng đứng. Khí trời trở nên mát hơn, dễ chịu hơn, địa hình thay đổi đột ngột từ đèo dốc sang bằng phẳng và cuối cùng, hiện ra trước mắt một không gian rộng lớn với màu xanh ngút ngàn của cỏ.

Cỏ xanh mướt pha lẫn với màu tím hoa sim tạo thành một bức tranh quyến rũ. Sau những giờ lang thang trên cỏ, bạn có thể đến gần bìa rừng để thưởng thức những trái sim rừng tim tím, khiến bạn thích thú với vị chua chua, ngọt ngọt rất lạ.

Bên cạnh trảng cỏ là thác Voi. Vào mùa mưa, nước tuôn từ đỉnh thác tạo thành một màn trắng xoá, nổi bật giữa những cây cổ thụ cao lớn. Nhìn từ xa, trông như như một đám mây vờn sát đất. Bơi thuyền trên hồ, câu cá, ngắm những đàn cò bay về tổ trong bóng chiều nhập nhoạng, trong tiếng nước chảy róc rách là những điểm thu hút du khách của nơi đây.

Ngoài ra, khi đến với thác Voi, bạn đừng quên ghé vào làng của đồng bào dân tộc người S’tiêng gần đó, tìm hiểu về phong tục, lối sống hay nghe truyền thuyết về những ngọn đồi quanh thác Voi vốn được truyền tụng là do xương và ngà của hàng ngàn con voi tạo thành.

Nằm trên địa phận tỉnh Bù Đăng và Đồng Phú, rừng nguyên sinh Tây Cát Tiên là địa danh thuộc quần thể khu dự trữ sinh quyển Vườn quốc gia Cát Tiên. Đây là nơi bảo tồn hệ sinh thái rừng nhiệt đới lớn nhất Viêt Nam. Vườn quôc gia có cảnh đẹp, phong phu về động thực vật, nơi nổi tiếng về hệ da dạng các loài chim, trong rưng có nhiều loài thú quý hiếm như: tê giác, bò rừng, bò bonten, ngan cánh, trắng, gà so cổ hung.

Nói đến di tích lịch sử của tỉnh Bình Phước không thể không nhắc đến Lộc Ninh. Trong lịch sử, Lộc Ninh là địa bàn diễn ra nhiều trận đánh ác liệt và từng là thủ phủ của Chính phủ Cách mạng lâm thời Cộng hòa miền Nam Việt Nam. Tháng 3/1973, trước nhu cầu tình hình công tác trên mặt trận ngoại giao, Chính phủ Cách mạng đã thống nhất cho xây dựng trụ sở gọi là “Nhà Giao tế” nhằm để đón tiếp các phái đoàn ngoại giao trong và ngoài nước.

*2. Những món ăn ngon, đặc sản ở Bình Phước*

Bình Phước có nhiều đặc sản khác nhau như thịt thú rừng, rượu cần, cơm lam, các món ăn chế biến từ hột điều. Nhưng ít ai biết, nơi đây còn có một món ăn độc đáo nữa. Đó là đặc sản ve sầu sữa chiên giòn. Món ăn này quý hiếm bởi để có nguyên liệu chế biến phải mất nhiều công sức. Để có ve sầu sữa làm món ăn, người “săn” ve phải nhanh tay bắt chúng khi ve vừa lột xác. Sau khi bắt ve, người ta bỏ ve vào túi nilông rồi bịt kín lại và mang đi chiên giòn. Khi ve vàng và tỏa mùi thơm là ve đã chín. Món ve sầu chiên giòn thường ăn kèm với ra sống và nước mắm tỏi ớt. Những con ve vàng óng, béo ngậy và giòn tan cùng với hương thơm rất cuốn hút và hấp dẫn.

Đến xã Đồng Nai, huyện Bù Đăng, Bình Phước, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức đọt mây – món ăn ưa thích của đồng bào S’tiêng. Dù là món đọt mây đã được cải biên theo khẩu vị người Kinh, nhưng vị của nó không giống bất cứ cái đắng nào của các món ăn mang vị đắng mà bạn từng biết. Đọt mây khó tìm, khó thấy hơn măng, nhưng mùa nào cũng có. Đồng bào S’tiêng gọi là M’lu tăng. Mây có nhiều loài khác nhau, nhưng chỉ có loại mây trắng là được ưa chuộng nhất. Đọt mây song ăn nhiều không bị nặng bụng như măng, thường được đồng bào dân tộc thiểu số dùng để giải độc rượu, trị đầy hơi, trướng bụng.

Bình Phước là một trong những tỉnh có diện tích trồng điều lớn nhất Việt Nam. Bởi thế, người dân nơi đây đã tận dụng nó để làm ra những món bánh thơm ngon nhất là món bánh hạt điều

Heo thả rong là đặc sản của sóc Bom Bo được nhiều du khách biết đến. Đây là loại heo được nuôi bán hoang dã, hoàn toàn không dùng thức ăn chế biến nên chất lượng thịt ngon, ít mỡ.

*3. Nhà hàng Bình Phước*

Nhà hàng Phú Trình :60 đường số 2, , Thị Xã Đồng Xoài, Bình Phước

Nhà hàng Vân An: 44 Khu 3 chợ Phước Long, Thị Xã Phước Long, Bình Phước

Nhà hàng Thế Kỷ :QL 14, Thị Xã Đồng Xoài, Bình Phước

Nhà hàng Hoàn Vũ: 53 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, Thị Xã Đồng Xoài, Bình Phước

Nhà hàng 102: Tổ 2, ấp 1, Thị Xã Đồng Xoài, Bình Phước

Nhà hàng Thiên Thanh: Quốc lộ 14, , Thị Xã Đồng Xoài, Bình Phước

*4. Danh sách khách sạn ở Bình Phước*

Khách sạn Vân Anh: 507 Ql14, P.Tân Bình, Tx.Đồng Xoài, Bình Phước

Khách sạn Mỹ Lệ: 04 Nguyễn Huệ, Tt. Thác Mơ, H. Phước Long, Bình Phước

*5. Mùa du lịch bình Phước*

Vào mùa nắng di chuyển thuận tiện, ít vắt, ít muỗi… hơn song quang cảnh không đẹp hay hùng vĩ vào mùa mưa. Hình ảnh này có thể nhận thấy rõ nhất ở màn nước ở các ngọn thác, bức tranh bao la của trảng cỏ hay lượng thú rừng trong vườn quốc gia.

----------

